# Ford 2000 stalls after about an hour of operation



## Ford2000user (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a Ford 2000 tractor (gasoline). It runs ok for about an hour and then it stalls. The coolant level is ok. I can restart after few minutes but I have to keep the choke in the "on" position. I regularly change the oil and filter. What should I check?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ford2000user,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Next time it quits, two things to check immediately: 

1. Check for spark. You should have a blue-white spark capable of jumping 1/4" minimum. A yellow-orange spark is not good enough. It might be that your coil gets hot and quits working. 

2. Check for fuel. Pull the bottom plug out of the carburetor and let it flow unabated for 2-3 minutes. It might be that you have a fuel restriction somewhere in your system. Have you checked that the vent in your fuel cap is open? A plugged fuel cap vent will cause a vacuum to build up in your fuel tank and kill the engine.

Post back with your findings and we'll go from there.


----------



## Ford2000user (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. No problem with fuel cap. I cleaned the filter in the glass sediment bowl. It runs now but still sluggish. I will check the carburetor next time.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

There are two very different versions of the Ford 2000. Is your 2000 a 4 cylinder engine (1962-64) or a 3 cylinder (1965-74)?

If it's the 3 cylinder, see item #10 on attached parts diagram. It's a fuel screen that is attached to the shut-off valve and sits up inside the fuel tank. There is also a fuel screen in the sediment bowl, a screen at the inlet to the fuel pump, and a screen in the inlet elbow of the carburetor.

The fuel pump may also be giving you problems.


----------

